# Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle



## l-ars (21. März 2012)

Hallo,


Ich hatte mir die Penn Sargus 3000 im Internet (angel-domäne.de) bestell und zwei Tage später lag sie bei mir auf dem Tisch. Schnell stellte sich aber raus, dass sie alles andere als leise läuft. Schon nach den ersten Kurbelumrehungen gab sie "schleifende" Geräusche ab. Alte Rollen von mir, die etliche Hänger und stundenlanges angeln hinter sich haben hören sich bei mir genauso an. 
Ich also direkt zum Telefon gegriffen und dort angerufen. Die meinten das wäre normal und nach paar Tagen würde es besser werden. Naja, bei mir wars eher anders rum. Das schleifen wurde lauter.

Alles warten hat nix geholfen und ich habe die Rolle zurück geschickt mit der Bitte sie umzutauschen und mir eine neue zu schicken. Also genauso wie mir gesagt wurde ...
3 Tage später bekam ich Post, leider keine Rolle sondern nur ein Verrechnungscheck.
Nach mehrmaligem anrufen und tagelangen warten kam eine Mail:


Guten Tag xxxxx

nach Rücksprache mit unserer Reklamationsstelle ist es wohl so, dass die Rolle die Sie reklamiert haben keinen Fehler aufweist. Da uns hierdurch zusätzlich Kosten entstanden sind, haben Sie anstelle der Ersatzrolle den Verrechnungscheck über den Kaufpreis erhalten. Sollten Sie hierzu noch fragen haben, so wenden Sie sich bitte an unsere Reklamationsstelle mit der Durchwahl „17“.


Jetzt steh ich also kurz vorm Ende der Schonzeit ohne Rolle da und nochmal 5€ Versand zu bezahlen weil ich neu bestellen muss seh ich nicht ein.

Kennt ihr das Problem bei der Sargus? 

Was habt ihr dagegen unternommen ?
Besteht die Möglichkeit doch noch eine neue Rolle von denen zu bekommen ?

Gruß

PS: Vorschläge für neue Rollenmodelle sind ebenfalls erwünscht  Preismaximum 70€!


----------



## DerAndi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

schleift die Rolle in der unteren Position der Spule beim aufwickeln?


----------



## Haydar30 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Hingehen, gucken, in die Hand nehmen, paar mal einkurbeln, entscheiden, kaufen/ lassen. ende 

was man vorher nicht gesehen hat, besteht immer ein Risiko !
das sollte doch einem klar sein oder?

ali


----------



## l-ars (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

@Haydar30: so schlau bin ich auch |uhoh: rolle hatte ich mir vorher beim angelladen um die ecke angeschaut und getestet. lief einwandfrei .... doch die, die ich zugeschickt bekam tat dies nicht!!


@DerAndi:  nein, sie schleift fast gleichmäßig in jeder position!


----------



## DerAndi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

weil meine schliff nur unten. da fehlte ne kleine weiße unterlegscheibe auf der dem spulenstift als distansplättchen.


----------



## Wallersen (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Ich kann zwar nichts zu Rolle beitragen aber hatte vor ca 10 Tagen auch eine Rolle und bischen kleinzeug bei der Angel-Domäne bestellt.
Soweit lief alles erstmal ganz gut und das Päckchen kam recht zügig.
Als ich das Paket öffnete wurde ich allerdings erstmal stutzig denn es befanden sich nnur ein Päckchen Drillinge und eine Zange darin, nicht aber die bestellte Rolle. Laut dem beiligenden Lieferschein sollte die Rolle aber im Paket sein...
Also ab ans Telefon und bei Angel-Domäne angerufen, dort wurde ich erstmal vertröstet, sie müssten das erstmal mit ihrer Rechtsabteilung besprechen, da laut ihrer Datenbank die Rolle wohl im Paket war.
Am Nächsten Tag kam dann der erste Anruf: Anhand des Paketgewichts konnte die Rolle nicht im Paket gewesen sein und man würde sie mir kostenfrei nachschicken.
10 Mins Später kam der 2. Anruf, ob die Rolle denn an die gleiche Adresse wie der Rest geliefert werden soll, was ich natürlich bestätigte.
Nach ca einer halben Stunde dann der 3. Anruf: Man habe mir einen Retourschein zum Ausdrucken an meine E-Mail geschickt, ich solle die Zande und die Haken, welche natürlich schon geöffnet waren, wieder einpacken und zurückschicken.
Da mir nichts Anderes übrigblieb schickte ich das zeug halt wieder zurück.
Ein paar Tage Später hakte ich nochmal nach, wann ich denn mit der Neulieferung rechnen kann und am nächsten Tag kam dann auch die Versandbestätigung per E-Mail.
Gestern Abend ist das Paket dann angekommen und diesmal auch vollständig, inklusive der ausgepackten Zange und der Haken welche ich zuvor zurück geschickt hatte.

Meiner Meinung nach läuft bei dem Laden so einiges falsch... andere Versandhäuser hatten wenigstens noch nen Wobbler oder sowas zur wieder Gutmachung beigelegt bzw hätten die Rolle einfach so nachgeliefert und nicht erstmal Geld für unnötige Retouren ausgegeben.

Das war jetzt meine 2. Bestellung bei Domäne, bei der Ersten wurde eine kaputte Rute geliefert... alles in allem kein wünschenswertes Ergebnis... aber man muss ihnen zu Gute halten dass sie immer freundlich waren und die defekten/fehlenden Artikel, wenn auch über Umwege, immer anstandslos erstattet haben.


----------



## buddah (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

das hört sich nicht gut an!! 

Ich habe grade ein ähnliches Problem mit Domäne! 
Rolle bekommen - Getriebe schleift! Rotor krazt! Umgetauscht - und nun hat die neue Rolle glaub ich das selbe Problem !! 
Muss heute mal Testfischen!! 
Bei einer 200€ Rolle darf sowas einfach nicht sein


----------



## Siever (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Also, ich bestelle bei der Domäne nix. Mein Vater kann ähnliche Geschichten berichten und wer schon mal in einem Laden von denen war, wird merken, dass da so einiges falsch läuft. Da gibt es wirklich bessere Shops... .


----------



## Skyant (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Ich hab da zweimal bestellt und alles bekommen was ich wollte.

ABER, gehts in diesem Forum nicht ums Raubfischangeln. |kopfkrat


----------



## angler19600 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Moin zusammen,
nicht unbegründet vermute ich, daß bei dem online-Versand nicht nur bei angel-domäne, auch bei anderen (Bode,Gebhard, Weimar...) Produkte, nicht nur Rollen, versendet werden, die vorher als Rückläufer wieder in den jeweiligen Lagern gelandet sind. Um nicht in den "Genuß" von Anzeigen der jeweiligen Händler zu kommen, betone ich, daß dies nur eine persönliche Vermutung meinerseits, keine offizielle Behauptung ist. Ich habe jedoch zwei Angelfreunde die bei zwei verschiedenen großen (...auch...) Online- Händlern als Verkäufer arbeiten. Ich entnehme dem, was die *nicht *sagen *mehr*, als aus dem, *was* sie sagen...! 
Kleinere Sachen, so die Verbrauchsartikel usw. kaufe ich auch gern im Internet, so manches Schnäppchen auch mal 23.57 Uhr in der Nacht bei ebay. Aber bei einem hochwertigen Produkt wie einer Penn habe ich die vorher 30 Minuten in der Hand und kaufe sie, wenn mein Angelfreund ein ganz normales Gesicht macht. Ich weiß und habe oft erlebt, daß mir der Kumpel schon mal etwas aus der Hand nimmt und zurück in die Kiste schmeißt. 
Solche wertvollen Freunde hat nicht jeder, das ist mir schon klar, aber eine Rolle für´s Leben, eine PENN, die will ich vor dem Kauf anfassen, die will ich *"wichten", *die will ich an einer Pilkrute für 239 Euro in der Hand haben, und sie dann ... ohne die die Rute kaufen...!
Aber ich hab auch positive Beispiele betreff der Qualität der Käufe im Internet:::
20 Pilker 70 bis 150 Gramm für 19,95 Euro, allerdings mit Drillingen aus dem "bekannten" Trompetenblech... 50 Nickel-Drillinge passende Größe für 5,95 Euro, 50 V2A Sprengringe 25kg für 3,99 Euro, alles zusammen mit Versandrabatt für 34,79, das macht pro Pilker 1,74 Euro...!
Bei Rollen / Ruten kommt diese Variante nicht in Frage, bei den "Kleinteilen" schon...!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Die Angeldomäne ist so 'ne Sache für sich, aber ich bin dort immer wieder Kunde, weil sie ein paar Sachen haben, die einfach klasse sind und obendrein günstig:
1. die Schnüre von BFT, Carbotex & Co.
2. die Knicklichter auf Pulverbasis(halten ewig und sind sauhell für mind. 15 Stunden)

Die Monoschnüre, die speziellen Knicklichter und das ein oder andere Sonderangebot machen den Laden für mich unverzichtbar!
Z. B. der Bissanzeiger Snake, den sie derzeit für 14,99 Euro raushauen, einfach geil.
Den kaufst und pimpst ihn mit Epoxidharz, dass er 100% wasserdicht ist, der hält ewig und hat alle Funktionen, die ich brauche(Einstellbarkeit von Lautstärke, Tonart und Sensibilität) für'n Appel und'n Ei.


----------



## erT (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



skeletor89 schrieb:


> @Haydar30: so schlau bin ich auch |uhoh: rolle hatte ich mir vorher beim angelladen um die ecke angeschaut und getestet. lief einwandfrei .... doch die, die ich zugeschickt bekam tat dies nicht!!



Naja, wie wärs denn wenn du einfach da kaufst, wo du sie begrabbeln gehst?
Meinste der Ladenbesitzer freut sich über unbezahlte Produktempfehlung?


----------



## Sebastian.L (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Sehe ich genau so. Geh in den Laden und kauf sie dort ( wenn sie nicht arg mehr kostet) . 10-20€ Euro würde ich im Laden auch drauf Zahlen für Service und vor Ort Testen.


----------



## DerJörg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Richtig 

Mal 10 Euro mehr und man kann alles Testen und mit nehmen.
Hab gestern eine Spinnrute mit Shimano Technium gekauft.
War zwar etwas Teurer als im Netz aber wenn das Porto noch für "sperrgut" hinzukommt ist der preis in den Laden sogar noch besser...
Auch ein Kaffee und ein paar Tipp`s gab es auch noch...
Alles im Allem ein guter Laden und die Mitarbeiter war auch bemüht aber nicht auf dringlich..
Domäne kenn ich auch doch sind die Regale in Herne teilweise sehr leer !!!
Hab dort nur Bleie und Krallenfeederköbchen gekauft.


----------



## Shadrap (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Dann habe ich ja wohl Glück gehabt. Ich habe kürzlich eine Exage und einige Kleinteile bei der Angeldomäne bestellt und bin bestens zufrieden. Guter Preis, sehr schnell geliefert und die Rolle läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## l-ars (22. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



erT schrieb:


> Naja, wie wärs denn wenn du einfach da kaufst, wo du sie begrabbeln gehst?
> Meinste der Ladenbesitzer freut sich über unbezahlte Produktempfehlung?



hätte sie gerne im laden gekauft, aber fast doppel so viel wollte ich dann doch nicht bezahlen. 10-20€ sind kein problem, da stimme ich euch zu ...

jetzt muss ich trotzdem eine neue rolle finden, denn bald ist die schonzeit zu ende.
hat jmd von euch empfehlungen ? 50-70 € sollte sie kosten ...


----------



## Wallersen (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

in deinem Preisbereich würde ich zur Exage oder Black Arc greifen. vor allem die Exage 2500 FB besitze ich jetzt schon seit jahren und quäle sie ständig mit viel zu hohen gewichten, druckvollen Ködern in der Strömung und auch dicken Karpfen ... ich bin echt überrascht was die alles mitmacht und trotzdem nach jahren immernoch sauber läuft... hätte ich bei ner plastikrolle nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## Siever (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Ich würde dir trotz deiner "Montags- Rolle" die Sargus empfehlen!
Ich bin damit höchst zufrieden!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



angler19600 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> nicht unbegründet vermute ich, daß bei dem online-Versand nicht nur bei angel-domäne, auch bei anderen (Bode,Gebhard, Weimar...) Produkte, nicht nur Rollen, versendet werden, die vorher als Rückläufer wieder in den jeweiligen Lagern gelandet sind. Um nicht in den "Genuß" von Anzeigen der jeweiligen Händler zu kommen, betone ich, daß dies nur eine persönliche Vermutung meinerseits, keine offizielle Behauptung ist.



Du bist ja toll... Verzapfst so einen Bockmist ohne wirklich etwas zu wissen, bringst Namen ins Spiel und willst dir dann mit deinem Satz aber die Finger rein waschen??

Ich spreche jetzt mal für den Bode: die haben ein externes Zentrlallager wo drei Leute arbeiten und dieses Lager beliefert auch die drei Läden... da werden keine Rückläufer wieder an Kunden verschickt, die gehen zurück zum Importeur/Großhändler da diese dann "gut geschrieben" werden bzw. es wird Ersatz geschickt.


----------



## sprogoe (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

ich habe das gefühl, das besonders bei sehr günstigen angeboten von markenware große unterschiede bestehen.

beispiel:

mein freund aus dem weserbergland, mit dem ich schon oft in dänemark zum dorschfang war, rief mich; es war ende der 90er jahre; an und meinte: die angeldomäne hätte die multirolle penn 209 im angebot für 89.- dm, er wolle sich eine holen und ich sagte ihm, er solle mir eine mitbringen.
1 tag später teilte er mir mit, daß das angebot auf 1 rolle pro käufer begrenzt war und er leider keine für mich hätte.

ich habe dann bei moritz die vermeintlich gleiche rolle für 129.- dm gekauft.

beim 2. angelurlaub drehte meinem freund seine rolle beim einkurbeln plötzlich durch und machte sehr komische geräusche.
er hat sie dann geöffnet und sah ein kunststoffantriebsrad, wo alle zähne abgenutzt waren (später wurde sie dann kostenlos repariert).
meine rolle dagegen hatte ein messingantriebsrad.

ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß meine rolle noch made in usa war, während die andere billig in fernost prodoziert wurde, obwohl beide äußerlich identisch waren, dennoch ein ganz anderes innenleben aufwiesen.

kürzlich sah ich die mitchel avanced mag pro 2000 im ebay, preisspannen zwischen 49,90 und 129.- EUR.
ich habe das günstige angebot bestellt, was stand auf dem karton?
made in china.
hätte mich nur mal interessiert, ob das bei dem teuren angebot auch der fall war.

gruß siggi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



Siever schrieb:


> Also, ich bestelle bei der Domäne nix. Mein Vater kann ähnliche Geschichten berichten und wer schon mal in einem Laden von denen war, wird merken, dass da so einiges falsch läuft. Da gibt es wirklich bessere Shops... .



Dem stimme ich zu. Ich bin mit meiner Sargus auch sehr zufrieden!#6.
Die Spro Black Arc kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen, läuft sehr leichtfüßig und ist auch robust.


----------



## l-ars (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu. Ich bin mit meiner Sargus auch sehr zufrieden!#6.
> Die Spro Black Arc kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen, läuft sehr leichtfüßig und ist auch robust.



ich hätte auch gern die sargus gehabt aber billiger als bei der domäne habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden und mehr geld dafür auszugeben wenn man sie günstig haben kann will ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



skeletor89 schrieb:


> ich hätte auch gern die sargus gehabt aber billiger als bei der domäne habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden und mehr geld dafür auszugeben wenn man sie günstig haben kann will ich auch nicht ...



Hier, für 'nen Fuffi:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-Sargus-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item5891fc3092

und hier zum Bieten, wohlmöglich noch günstiger, wenn du Glück hast.


----------



## l-ars (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

dank dir, das letzte mal wo ich bei ebay geschaut hatte gabs die noch nicht so günstig ...

also hoffe ich mal, dass die neue sargus keine geräusche mehr beim kurbeln macht.

habt ihr eure sargus erstmal geölt oder direkt losgeangelt ?
welche schnur fischt ihr ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



skeletor89 schrieb:


> dank dir, das letzte mal wo ich bei ebay geschaut hatte gabs die noch nicht so günstig ...
> 
> also hoffe ich mal, dass die neue sargus keine geräusche mehr beim kurbeln macht.
> 
> ...



Schnur:
Exakt diese, von genau diesem Anbieter, seit Jahren:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Br...193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f14a560d1

Die Rolle brauchst du meiner Erfahrung nach nicht gleich fetten, die Penn sind ab Werk eigentlich ausreichend gefettet, weshalb sie auch nicht so ultraleichtgängig sind, wie die fast nicht gefetteten Spro Rollen.
Von daher einfach drauflosangeln und genießen.


----------



## l-ars (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

ok danke ! 
also hab mir die jetzt bei ebay gekauft und hoffe sie läuft ruhig.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Das mit dem ölen kann auch ganz böse ins Auge gehen:

Ich kenn (aus ´nem anderen Forum) so einen Fall:
Jemand wollte sich eine ganz bestimmte Rolle leisten, die der Händler nicht im Laden hatte, aber privat besaß...
Er hatte sie Monate zuvor, zum Meerforellenangeln benutzt und dannach geputzt und gut geölt eingelagert.
Als er seinen Schatz auspackte und stolz vorführen wollte, war sie nur noch Schrott!|bigeyes

Selbst beim Hersteller wurde lange gerätselt was der Grund dafür sein könnte.
Eine Service-Zentrale schickte sie zur nachsten...
Im Heimatland wurde das Problem gefunden:
Der Hersteller hatte ein Spezialöl verwendet, das sich mit dem des Händlers nicht vertragen hatte!

Grüße
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## DerAndi (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



skeletor89 schrieb:


> habt ihr eure sargus erstmal geölt oder direkt losgeangelt ?
> welche schnur fischt ihr ?



Also ich habe da so nen kleinen Tick hehe. Wenn ich ne neue Rolle bekomme bastel ic die erst mal komplett auseinander. um zu sehen dass gerade beim Getriebe alles in Ordnung ist und die Lager sauber laufen:vik:
Ist dass der Fall und sie ist noch ordentlich geschmiert wirds zusammen gebaut. Ist sie nicht genug gefettet wird nachgefettet und viele Rollen haben ja zum ölen ne Serviceschraube. 

Ich benutze überwiegend das Herstelleröl bzw ein Öl dass den originalen sehr nahe kommt. Ballistol ist von der Viskosität ziemlich nahe am Standard Öl von Shimano und Daiwa. Benutze aber mittlerweile die Produkte von Quantum (Hot Sauce) und die BassPro Hausmarke lieber. Letztere hatten im Herbst nen "Reinigungsset" mit 3 verschiedenen Ölen, Fett, Reinigungssspray, sowie 3 Bürstchen in nem Köfferchen. Alles drin was man quasi braucht haha.


----------



## sprogoe (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Schnur:
> Exakt diese, von genau diesem Anbieter, seit Jahren:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Braid-Vermilion-Red-10-lb-300-yards-NEW-/270929322193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f14a560d1
> 
> ...


----------



## l-ars (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Alles klar, danke !!


----------



## l-ars (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

macht die farbe eig was aus ? 
hätte am liebsten die rote, passt gut zur rolle und rute, aber denk mir die grüne kann unter wasser nicht so gut gesehen werden .. ?!

meint ihr die 10lb ist ausreichend oder soll ich doch eher zur 15lb tendieren ?


----------



## Josef87 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

DerAndi, wenn Du deine neuen Rollen alle auseinander baust, verfällt da nicht die Garantie?

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



skeletor89 schrieb:


> macht die farbe eig was aus ?
> hätte am liebsten die rote, passt gut zur rolle und rute, aber denk mir die grüne kann unter wasser nicht so gut gesehen werden .. ?!
> 
> meint ihr die 10lb ist ausreichend oder soll ich doch eher zur 15lb tendieren ?



Wenn es danach geht, sieht man rot und selbst gelb, unter Wasser schlechter als moosgrün.
Rot sieht man unter Wasser aufgrund der Lichtbrechung unter Wasser schlecht, ab 3 Meter und tiefer beinahe gar nicht mehr.
Gelb sieht man unter Wasser ebenfalls eher schlecht, hinzukommt dass Fische die Schnur meist von unten gegen den Himmel sehen (und der ist meist hell) und nicht von oben gegen den Boden, wie die meisten Angler meist denken.


----------



## l-ars (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

@Sensitivfischer:  also wäre die gelbe "unsichtbarer" als die rote, da sie im vergleich zum himmel den geringsten unterschied hat oder ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Sensitivfischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schnur:
> ...


----------



## l-ars (24. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-Angelsch...s=63&clkid=7232024924057422936#ht_2453wt_1165

kann es sein, dass die PP und die schnur (link) die selbe sind ?


----------



## renegade1848 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Mal prinzipiell zum einkaufen Online vs. lokaler Händler: Ich kaufe teureren Kram prinzipiell beim lokalen Händler, mittlerweile aber auch das meiste vom Kleinkram. Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich die Ware dort vor dem Kauf anfassen und in gewissem Rahmen testen kann, möchte ich natürlich dem Händler auch die Chance zum Überleben geben, damit ich z.B. meine Lebendköder ad hoc bekomme oder mir meine Spule mal auf die Schnelle mit frischer Geflochtener versorgen lassen kann. Beides ist nun mal beim Online-Shop nicht möglich. Auch einen wirklichen Preisvorteil kann ich online nicht erzielen. Warum? Weil ich mich anfangs ordentlich informiert hatte, was wie viel kosten darf, und mit diesem Wissen dem lokalen Händler einen guten Preis abzuverhandeln. Mittlerweile weiß der, dass er mir mit "Listenpreis" gar nicht erst zu kommen braucht und macht mir von sich aus akzeptable Angebote, die nicht zu deutlich über den Online-Angeboten liegen. Letztens beispielsweise 200m PowerPro 0.15mm für 20 Euros, fertig aufgespult.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



skeletor89 schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass die PP und die schnur (link) die selbe sind ?



Das glaube ich eher weniger. Schau woher die Ware kommt, dann sollte  dich nicht wundern das die Verpackung "eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit" mit  der PP Verpackung hat. Das waren dann aber auch schon die  Gemeinsamkeiten. Es gab ne zeitlang ne richtige Welle mit gefälschter  PP.


----------



## Andreas25 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*



renegade1848 schrieb:


> Mal prinzipiell zum einkaufen Online vs. lokaler Händler: Ich kaufe teureren Kram prinzipiell beim lokalen Händler, mittlerweile aber auch das meiste vom Kleinkram. Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich die Ware dort vor dem Kauf anfassen und in gewissem Rahmen testen kann, möchte ich natürlich dem Händler auch die Chance zum Überleben geben.



Beim lokalen Händler ist Umtausch auch meist deutlich unkomplizierter.


----------



## renegade1848 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit angel-domäne / Rolle*

Vor allem, wenn man 1,90m groß ist und echt sauer werden kann...


----------

